# new from new hampshire



## lilfish (Mar 19, 2007)

just wanted to give a shout out to everyone on the forum. Was sent over by jimt from another forum. this is a cool site. I fish out of a 12ft jon boat that leaks a little, nothing a DUnkin Donuts bilge cup can't handle. Hope to meet new people and exchange a few ideas and catch more fish........


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2007)

Thanks for joining! Now there is another person in my area to fish with! 
Us New Englanders have suffered through this cold Winter long enough! 

I will plan a trip out the Quabbin Reservoir over the summer and the few of us from New England should get together for an Informal Tourney!


----------



## MARINE0341 (Mar 19, 2007)

Welcome lilfish,
Im from the area too, I will make the Quabbin trip if you have it!


----------



## lilfish (Mar 19, 2007)

I've heard good things about the Quabbin, I haven't fished it tho  Hopefully I'll be able to make the trip too. but I think my boat may be a little to small to cover any large portion of the quabbin lol, guess I'll have to outfish everyone fishing 200 yards from the launch site :mrgreen: lol


----------



## Jim (Mar 19, 2007)

lilfish said:


> I've heard good things about the Quabbin, I haven't fished it tho  Hopefully I'll be able to make the trip too. but I think my boat may be a little to small to cover any large portion of the quabbin lol, guess I'll have to outfish everyone fishing 200 yards from the launch site :mrgreen: lol



Not needed! You can rent jon boats there for cheap money and they come with 8-9 hp motors.

But you can ride with me....25hp 4stroke is the biggest allowed in there. I am king on that reservoir! :mrgreen:


----------



## lilfish (Mar 19, 2007)

has anyone out there fished the Quabbin any comments or suggestions, favorite tactics


----------



## lilfish (Mar 19, 2007)

jimmyt said:


> lilfish said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard good things about the Quabbin, I haven't fished it tho  Hopefully I'll be able to make the trip too. but I think my boat may be a little to small to cover any large portion of the quabbin lol, guess I'll have to outfish everyone fishing 200 yards from the launch site :mrgreen: lol
> ...


 
sounds like an offer that shouldn't be turned down. thank you . hopefully there will be a few others that can go to make it like a meet and fish thing


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 20, 2007)

Welcome to the board  I think us westerners are out numbered for sure now :wink:


----------



## xmytruck (Mar 21, 2007)

Hello
I fished quabbin a couple of times a year, my favorite area is out of gate 31 if you are going for bass. I don't spend any time on the small pond side just because I have more choices on the main lake to track down the schools of bass. The hard thing about quabbin it is man made so there is not alot of structure like logs and rocks. Ton's deep drop offs so you are always chaseing the wind and looking for coves , islands and deep drop offs where bass will pile up. I always catch more smallies that large mouth there because I am power fisherman and I go through area's fast. Bait's for choice are drop shotting, crankbaits, spinners and in-line spinners and husky jerks and x-raps. I have always done good this the rapala joint shad rap at qubbin.
I will try to post a map of my favorite spots..

X


----------



## lilfish (Mar 23, 2007)

sweet thanks for the info I love to throw jerkbaits too


----------



## Nobody (Aug 7, 2012)

Add one more new member from NH. I'm up for an informal tourney in the area or any other excuse to go fishin


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 7, 2012)

OMG - just striper fish, you both live in striped bass heaven (and invite me of course)


----------



## donmac (Aug 8, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> OMG - just striper fish, you both live in striped bass heaven (and invite me of course)



Ahab, I think you may be closer to renowned striper waters than 'nobody', being probably just an hour or so from susquehanna flats. 

Being from Barnstead, 'nobody' has great lm/sm waters in NH's lakes region.

I'm a NHerite that has spent the last few years in the mid-atlantic working in and around DC. Recently bought the jet to try to learn how to fish the muddy water of the lower susquehanna. I still have a cottage in the NH lakes region and try to get back to the clear water of NH as much as possible.


----------



## Jim (Aug 8, 2012)

donmac said:


> I still have a cottage in the NH lakes region and try to get back to the clear water of NH as much as possible.



Just say when! :LOL2:


----------



## donmac (Aug 8, 2012)

Jim said:


> donmac said:
> 
> 
> > I still have a cottage in the NH lakes region and try to get back to the clear water of NH as much as possible.
> ...



Next time up is vaca with the wife and kids. If I get up there for fishing maybe I'll PM you...


----------

